# Teichsubstrat



## StefanS (10. Sep. 2004)

Teichsubstrat

Als Teichsubstrat bezeichnen wir den in den Teich eingebrachten Bodengrund. Damit müssen alle Überlegungen mit der Frage beginnen, was das Substrat im Teich denn leisten soll: 
1. Es soll primär den Pflanzen Halt geben 
2. In vielen Fallen (Seerosen, __ Lotos...) soll es die Pflanzen mit Nährstoffen versorgen. Grundsätzlich sollen die Pflanzen ihre Nährstoffe aber aus dem Wasser beziehen, und nicht aus dem Substrat. 
3. Es soll lichtempfindliche Folie vor der UV-Strahlung schützen. 
4. Es soll nach Möglichkeit Nährstoffe zumindest locker binden. 
5. Es soll nach Möglichkeit eine möglichst grosse Besiedlungsfläche für Teichbakterien (Nitrosomas, Nitrobacter) bieten. 
6. Es soll nach Möglichkeit gut und eventuell natürlich aussehen. 
7. Es soll wenn schon keine mechanischen Schäden an der Folie abfangen, so doch wenigstens selbst keine Gefahr für die Folie darstellen. 
8. Es soll keine Schadstoffe in das Wasser einbringen. 

Das war es auch schon. 

1. Jedes mir bekannte Substrat gibt auch den Pflanzen Halt, so weit kein Problem. Allerdings begrenzen z.B. grosse Steine die Ausdehnung der Pflanzen, vor allem dann, wenn sich kein anderes Substrat zwischen diesen Steinen befindet. Das kann erwünscht oder unerwünscht sein, man sollte es nur in sein Kalkül einbeziehen. 

2. Alle Pflanzen werden schon bei einem geringen Anteil an braunem Lehm ausreichend mit Nährstoffen versorgt. Die dünne Bodenschicht aus lehmhaltigen Substrat ist schnell erschöpft, die Pflanzen bedienen sich dann aus dem Wasser oder aus den Nährstoffen, die sich im Schlick ablagern oder an den Lehm angelagert werden. Pflanzen mit besonderen Ansprüchen sollten jedoch in mehr Lehm und in Körbe (Seerosen) oder Töpfe (Lotos) gepflanzt und dort bei Bedarf nachgedüngt (z.B. durch Osmocote Düngekegel) werden. Bei Seerosen (und ähnlichen Pflanzen in Körben und hohem Nährstoffbedarf) ist solcher Dünger nur ganz am Anfang (mit dem Pflanzen und für die erste Saison) erforderlich, bei Lotos laufend. Andere Pflanzen müssen nicht gedüngt werden. 

3. Das bedeutet nur, dass lichtempfindliche PVC-Folie grundsätzlich mit Substrat bedeckt sein soll. Nicht UV-empfindliche Materialien (z.B. GFK) benötigen zumindest unter diesem Aspekt auch kein Substrat. 

4. Brauner Lehm ist wegen seines Eisenanteils geeignet, Phosphate anzulagern. Eine sehr positive Eigenschaft des braunen Lehms. Unter bestimmten Umständen werden diese nur locker angelagerten Nährstoffe jedoch auch wieder ins Wasser abgegeben, wenn z.B. der Schlamm/Bodengrund aufgewühlt oder förmlich durchgeknetet wird (Herumlaufen im Teich, Schlammsauger...). Zeolith ist bis zu seiner Erschöpfung ebenfalls geeignet, als Ionentauscher zu arbeiten. Dann müsste Zeolith in Kochsalzlösung regeneriert werden (ist ohnehin nicht unbegrenzt möglich). Das spricht dagegen, dieses eher teure Material lose als Bodengrund einzubringen. 

5. Das ist nur bei Sand oder feinem Kies der Fall. Zeolith hat zwar eine wegen seiner Mikrostruktur riesige Oberfläche. Die Mikroporen sind jedoch für die vergleichsweise grossen Bakterien zu klein für deren Ansiedlung. Zeolith ist deshalb als Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien nicht besser geeignet als z.B. Sand. 

6. Ein sehr subjektives Kriterium. Ich persönlich halte einen Teichgrund aus Sand mit ggf. braunem Lehm für am natürlichsten und deshalb am besten geeignet. Andere werden dies zu Kies oder gar grossen Steinen sagen. Diese verlieren aber stark an Wirkung, wenn sie sich mit Schlick zusetzen oder von Algen besiedelt werden. Stein ist nun einmal ein ideales Substrat für haftende Algen. Viele Teichbesitzer waren schon bitter enttäuscht, als ihre Steine veralgten und nicht dauerhaft gereinigt werden konnten. 

7. Ein leichter, dünner Bodengrund wird keine mechanischen Schäden (z.B. durch metallisches Werkzeug oder gar Vandalismus) abfangen. Spitze grosse Steine sind jedoch ihrerseits eine Gefahr für die Folie – vor allem, wenn man gezwungen ist, einmal in den Teich einzusteigen und sie belastet, indem man darüberläuft. Besteht die Gefahr einer mechanischen Beschädigung der Folie von oben, sollte man sich überlegen, Vlies (auch) über die Folie zu legen und dann erst mit Substrat zu bedecken. 

8. Diese Gefahr besteht vor allem bei grossen Feldsteinen, die von einem Acker abgesammelt wurden und deshalb oft Jahrelang mit Dünger und Gülle behandelt wurden. Bei anderen Steinen und Kies halte ich diese Gefahr für eher gering (auch wenn das längst nicht unumstritten ist). Sand und Kies sollte (notfalls auch selbst) gewaschen sein, auch “unschädliche” grosse Steine sollten gründlich gereinigt (mit einer Bürste und viel Wasser) werden. Hierzu gehört aber auch, dass keine Teicherde als Substrat verwendet werden darf: Die allermeisten handelsüblichen Teicherden enthalten jede Menge Humus oder andere organische Substanzen. Viele Teicherden enthalten zudem mineralischen Pflanzendünger. Und alles dies düngt den Teich – mit verheerenden Folgen für die spätere Algenentwicklung. Ich persönlich finde, dass käufliche Teicherde nicht in den Teich gehört. (Zur Ehrenrettung der Hersteller muss man sagen, dass Teicherde nicht als flächig im Teich ausgebrachtes Substrat gedacht ist, sondern als Substrat für Pflanzkübel und Töpfe. Aber erstens steht das trotz der irreführenden Bezeichnung nicht zweifelsfrei auf den Packungen und zweitens mischt man sich sein Substrat für Körbe und Töpfe weitaus preiswerter selbst an.) Genauso wenig aber gehört der von mir so geschätzte Verlegesand in einen Teich, in dem gründelnde Fische gehalten werden, so schade das auch sein mag: Verlegesand enthält 20 bis 30 % braunen Lehm. Die Fische wühlen den Bodengrund unablässig durch, was zu ewig trübem Wasser führen würde. 

Mein Vorschlag zum Teichsubstrat ist deshalb schnell unterbreitet: 

In reine Pflanzenteiche gehört Verlegesand, also feinster Sand mit 20 bis 30 % braunem Lehmanteil. Beziehen kann man diesen Sand - ggf. unter anderem Handelsnamen - bei vielen Baustoffhändlern, aber oft auch sehr billig bei Kiesgruben und Kiesbaggereien (ist oft sogar ausgesprochen billig, da “Abfall”). 

In Teiche mit Fischen gehört nicht allzu feiner Sand bis zur Körnung 2 mm. Dieser ist ebenfalls für Schwimmteiche geeignet. 

Grosse Steine setzt man in alle Teiche mit Bedacht und als stilistische Elemente – man deckt den Teichgrund aber nicht damit ab. Vorsicht: Unter grosse Steine sollte man ein oder zwei Lagen dickes Teichvlies legen. 

Kies ist für mich eine Fehlinvestition (Kies ist vergleichsweise teuer) für jeden Gartenteich. Er setzt sich schnell zu, wird unansehnlich und backt mit dem Schlick zu einer zähen Masse zusammen. Durch Schlammsauger ist er kaum sauber zu halten und wenn, nur mit grösster Mühe. Kies ist ein Trick, um fehlerhaft angelegte Teichränder zu kaschieren (blank liegende Folie) und ist deshalb bei Teich- sowie Garten- und Landschaftsbauern sehr beliebt: Er kaschiert Baufehler. Kies trägt nicht das geringste zur Teichbiologie bei. Ich habe mich belehren lassen, dass viele Teichfreunde Kies trotz der genannten Nachteile aus optischen Gründen als Teichmaterial verwenden woollen: Ich will mich nicht so verstanden wissen, dass ich immer dann Baufehler unterstelle, wenn Kies verwendet wird. Auch bei der Verwendung von Kies jedoch sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass nicht tonnenweise Material verbraten werden muss, um z.B. blank liegende Folie ganz einfach unter riesigen Lagen zuzuschütten: Das rächt sich bei den Kosten, bei der Teichpflege und –Reinigung, und legt bei Eisdruck die Folie dennoch wieder frei. Lavasteine sind ebenfalls entgegen einer weit verbreiteten Ansicht nicht der Teichbiologie förderlich und stehen in kleiner Körnung dem Kies, als grosser Brocken einem Stein gleich. Die überwiegende Anzahl der Poren in Lavagestein sind geschlossen und für Bakterien nicht nutzbar. Lava steht immer auch in dem Verdacht, schädliche Substanzen in das Teichwasser zu entlassen. Andes ist dies bei dem sog. Aquarock, der allerdings schon aus Preisgründen (Aquarock wird als Filtermedium genutzt) als Bodengrund ausscheiden dürfte. Ausserdem ist Aquarock scharfkantig. 

Zeolith ist aus meiner Sicht nur für eine begrenzte Zeit wirksam (Ionentauscher) und einfach zu teuer. Er bietet keine Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien (jedenfalls nicht mehr als Sand) und scheidet als Bodensubstrat deshalb für mich aus Preisgründen aus. Über Beimengungen von Zeolith bei der Erstbefüllung kann man geteilter Meinung sein, da die spezifischen Eigenschaften von Zeolith in der Anfangsphase durchaus hilfreich sein können. 

Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass harte, UV unempfindliche Flächen gar nicht erst mit Bodensubstrat bedeckt werden. Man muss dann aber auch wissen, dass zur Teichbiologie überhaupt nichts beigetragen wird und auch für alle Pflanzen (wenn überhaupt solche im Hauptteich gewünscht sind) spezielle Lösungen gesucht werden müssen. 

Warum aber auch weiter suchen: Mit den genannten Substraten ist für jeden Teich eine geeignete Lösung gefunden. 

Anmerkung: Alle Aussagen über Bodengrund gelten natürlich nur da, wo dieser nach den technischen Gegebenheiten überhaupt verwendbar ist. Wer nach dem Schwerkraftprinzip mit Bodenabläufen arbeitet, wird Schwierigkeiten mit jeder Art von Teichsubstrat haben. Entweder nämlich, er verlegt den Bodenablauf nach oben und bringt ihn in einer erhabenen Stelle im Teichboden unter. Damit gingen jedoch wesentliche Vorteile eines Bodenablaufes verloren, da sich ein erheblicher Teil des Grobschmutzes auf dem Substrat ablagern würde (noch mehr Wirkung ginge bei Kies verloren). Auch, wer sich für eine seitliche Absaugung entscheidet, verliert die entscheidenden Vorteile eines Bodenablaufes. Und schliesslich ist Substrat bei der Verwendung von leistungsfähigen Schlammsaugern ungeeignet: Ein guter Schlammsauger (z.B. TeichMax) reisst alles an sich: Schlamm, Sand, Kies, selbst grössere Steine. Eben alles, was noch durch den Schlauch passt. Bei der Anlage eines Teiches muss man sich überlegen, was einem wichtiger ist: Die Vorteile eines Bodenablaufes oder eines Schlammsaugers oder die Vorteile eines geeigneten Bodengrundes. Manchmal wird die Entscheidung ganz gegen die Verwendung von Substrat ausfallen (mit der nahezu zwangsläufigen Entscheidung für einen Filterteich), manchmal wird man sich ein Konzept überlegen können, nur einen Teilbereich des Teichbodens unbedeckt zu lassen, um einen Kompromiss zwischen Substrat und Bodenablauf zu finden. In den meisten Fällen jedoch dürften die oben beschriebenen Vorteile eines geeigneten Substrates überwiegen. 

Beste Grüsse 
Stefan 

Im September 2003

Für die Statistik:
1289 Hits per 09.12.2007 (Zähler nach Zusammenschluß auf Null gesetzt)


----------

